# When and Where to Fish?



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I am thinking of going out there for some walleye fishing this summer. Where and when do you guys fish the big lake?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Decoyer, I fish the lake from July, to early August. Thats what seems the best time to get into some big fish. The Van Hook arm is a good place, and Deep water bay right outside the bay on sheeps head island is a great spot and also the independence piont. But really you can catch fish out there all summer long. Just watch the weather. Some of my best fishing has been right after spawn, you catch alot of the males that weigh around 4 pounds. Fishing has been extremly good due to the low water levels, all the sand bars and islands are exposed. But watch out so you dont take your lower unit out going across the big lake, because there are alot of shallow spots.


----------

